# زاوية Nebosh



## مصطفى مسعد (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
البوربوينت دى حصلت عليها و جبتها للمنفعة العامة
http://www.zshare.net/download/13262977cae91211/
و
http://www.zshare.net/download/1339113468639ee3/
و
http://www.zshare.net/download/13391391ac32aa5f/

ارجو انها تكون مفيدة


----------



## sayed00 (12 يونيو 2008)

*وعد الحر دين عليه*

السلام عليكم
:73::73::73:
كما وعدتكم
اليكم الكتاب الخاص بدورة​ 
:19: N E B O S H:19:
كامل
:56:
الى المهندس غسان كما طلبت منك رجاء تثبيت الموضوع و تجميع كل الموضيع ذات العلاقه تحت مسمى واحد و ليكن زاوية النابوش تكملة للزوايا المطروحه​ 


:5:اعتقد ان هذا انفراد لمنتدانا:5:​ 


قل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
واضغط هنا​ 



بالتوفيق ولا تنسونا بالدعاء​


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة ملفات عن اختبار نيبوش بعضها حصلتها في الانترنت وبعضها سويتها بنفسي

بالنسبة لي أهم حاجة هما 4 ملفات 

الأول aper-1-q.doc : وهذا فيه جميع أسئلة نيبوش (للقسم الأول من الدورة) وهي مجمعة من أكثر من 35 اختبار من عام 1998 إلى 2007 وقد قمت بتوزيع الأسئلة على أقسام الدورة حتى يستطيع المهندس الوصول للأسئلة الخاصة بكل جزء على حدة 

الثاني aper-2-q.doc : وهذا فيه جميع أسئلة نيبوش (للقسم الثاني من الدورة) وهي مجمعة من أكثر من 35 اختبار من عام 1998 إلى 2007 وقد قمت بتوزيع الأسئلة على أقسام الدورة حتى يستطيع المهندس الوصول للأسئلة الخاصة بكل جزء على حدة 

الثالث :ALL NEBOSH.doc : وهذا فيه جميع أسئلة نيبوش (للقسمين) ولكنها موزعة حسب السنوات ويمكن الاستفادة من هذا الملف بالوصول إلى بعض الإجابات بشكل مباشر

الرابع : عبارة عن 10 ملفات PDF هي عروض البوربوينت التي استلمناها من المركز.

الرابط 

http://www.sssih.com/nebosh2.zip

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## علي الحميد (27 يونيو 2008)

مع أن اليوم السبت إلا أنه شكلياً لم ينتهي يوم الجمعة بعد ...

ملاحظة قمت بحذف ملف نيبوش السابق ووضعت جديد حجمه 11 ميقا .. مع اعتذاري مسبقاً إلا أن الأخير أفضل من حيث الترتيب والمحتوى.. 

والعنوان هو 

http://www.sssih.com/nebosh.rar

محتويات ملف الرار الجديد

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملفات الأكروبات **Day01** إلى **Day10*
هذه الملفات عبارة عن نسخة من عروض البوربوينت التي سيقدمها المحاضر أثناء الدورة، ستستلم نسخة مطبوعة (ورقية) من هذه اللملفات أثناء الدورة (كل يوم بيومه). 

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملفات الوورد **Revision notes week 1 .** و **Revision notes week 2*
عبارة عن ملفات بها مراجعة سريعة لكل ما مر عليك خلال الأسبوع الأول / الثاني. 

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملفات الوورد **paper-1-qa** و **paper-2-q*
الملف الأول به أسئلة مع الإجابة مجمعة من أكثر من 33 اختبار نيبوش مع إجاباتها وهي موزعة حسب الموضوع وهو خاص بالأسبوع الأول. أما الملف الثاني فهو مشابه للملف الأول إلا أنه خاص بالاسبوع الثاني وفيه أسئلة فقط بدون إجابة وتستطيع الحصول على الإجابة من الملف ALL NEBOSH Q&A

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]**ملف **ALL NEBOSH Q&A.rtf*
هذا الملف يحوي 30 اختبار (تقريباً) لنيبوش مع الإجابات المثالية التي وضعها مركز نيبوش بنفسه. مع ملاحظة أن هناك أسئلة خاصة بالقانون البريطاني وهي لا تعنيك (كأن يسأل عن شروط قانون معين في سنة معينة) فعليك تجاهلها.

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملفات البوربوينت **ELEMENT 1 ** إلى **ELEMENT 8*
جميع هذه الملفات تحوي على أسئلة مع إجاباتها وهي موزعة حسب الدروس، 
الأسبوع الأول:
•Element 1: Health and Safety Foundations​ •Element 2: Setting Policy for Health and Safety​ •Element 3: Organising for Health and Safety​ •Element 4: Promoting a Positive Culture​ •Element 5: Risk Assessment​ •Element 6: Principles of Control​ •Element 7: Incidents and Accidents​ •Element 8: Monitoring, Review and Audit​ 
الأسبوع الثاني:
•Element 1: Work Equipment​ •Element 2: Electrical Hazards and Control​ •Element 3: Fire Hazards and Control​ •Element 4: Chemical and Biological Hazards​ •Element 5: Physical and Psychological Hazards​ •Element 6: Construction Activities​ •Element 7: Movement of People and Vehicles​ •Element 8: Manual and Mechanical Handling​ 
*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملف الوورد ** Action Verbs*

يحوي شرحاً مختصراً لمعاني أفعال الأسئلة مثل outline وList والتي تطرقنا لها سابقاً.

*[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]** ملف الأكروبات * *nebosh.pdf *

هو مقرر الدورة وللمعلومية فنيبوش لا تقوم بعمل المقرر بل تعطي المواضيع لمراكز التدريب المعتمدة وهم من يقوم بعمل هذا المقرر ولذا فالمقرر المرفق هو من مركز *RRC* ولو أخذت الدورة في مركز *CHSS* فقد تجد إختلافاً في بعض النواحي ولكن ليس اختلافاً جذرياً.

اما الملف الإضافي المهم هو ملف PDF اسمه "دورة نيبوش" وهو موجود في الملف على الرابط السابق ولكني سأضعه لكم هنا بشكل مستقل عن الباقين لمن يريد الاطلاع العام على الدورة ولا يريد أخذها فلا يحب تحميل 11 ميقا من أجل 500 كيلوبايت

http://www.sssih.com/arabic-nebosh.pdf

أما من يريد أخذ الدورة فيجب عليه تحميل الملف الكامل الأخير لأنه أفيد بكثير من مجرد ملف واحد بالعربي.

وفقنا الله وإياكم

ملاحظة: لم أضع أي حماية للملف أو كتابة اسمي بطريقة تثبت الحقوق بل كل ما وضعته هو اسمي في صفحة (كلمة) ويمكن حذفها ولا تؤثر على الملف .. والهدف من هذا أننا هنا لا نعمل من أجل الفائدة الشخصية بل هو عمل نسأل الله عز وجل أن يكون خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ونطلب منكم دعوة صالحة في ظهر الغيب.


----------



## علي الحميد (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

تم تحديث الملف المضغوط rar في الموقع حيث قمت بتعديل ملف الوورد *paper-2-q ليصبح **paper-2-qa وهذا يعني أن الملف كان يحوي أسئلة فقط سابقاً أما الآن فقد أضفت عليه الأجوبة أيضاَ وبالتالي نعيد تعريف الملفات السابقة كالتالي:

*- ملفات الوورد paper-1-qa و paper-2-qa
الملف الأول به أسئلة مع الإجابة مجمعة من أكثر من 33 اختبار نيبوش مع إجاباتها وهي موزعة حسب الموضوع وهو خاص بالأسبوع الأول. أما الملف الثاني فهو مشابه للملف الأول إلا أنه خاص بالاسبوع الثاني.

ويمكن تحميل الملف الكامل من هذا الرابط 

http://www.sssih.com/nebosh.rar

مع ملاحظة أن الملف arabic-nebosh.pdf تم تحديثه أيضاً ويمكن تحميلة من الرابط السابق أو منفرداً على هذا الرابط 

http://www.sssih.com/arabic-nebosh.pdf


----------



## علي الحميد (15 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبة للملفات التي رفعتها أنا فهي لشهادة نيبوش العالمية العامة

Nebosh Internation General Certificat


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يوليو 2008)

أجيب على الشق الثاني من السؤال

المراكز المعتبرة 

1- RRC

2-CHSS gulf

3- Euromatic


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يوليو 2008)

*ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية Nebosh*

لادراج أي تساؤل حول زاوية Nebosh على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96206.html

لتبقى المواضيع والروابط مجمعة مع بعضها


----------



## دلشير ابراهيم (30 يوليو 2008)

إضافة إلى رد الأستاذ علي 
يوجد مركز معتبر ومرموق جداً يقوم بعمل دورات النيبوش في البحرين وهو الـ Expert Group 
كما أن أسعاره زهيدة جداً 
أنصح بعمل الدورة دليهم 
http://www.the-expertgroup.com/


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH*







Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH and other fire safety courses
By Andrew Furness, Martin Muckett
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 440
* Publication Date: 2007-10-26
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750680687
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750680684

Book Description:
Andrew Furness and Martin Muckett give an introduction to all areas of fire safety management, including the legal framework, causes and prevention of fire and explosions, fire protection measures, fire risk assessment, and fire investigation. Fire safety is not treated as an isolated area but linked into an effective health and safety management system.

Introduction to Fire Safety Management has been developed for the NEBOSH Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management and is also suitable for other NVQ level 3 and 4 fire safety courses. The text is highly illustrated in full colour, easy to read and supported by checklists, report forms and record sheets. This practical approach makes the book a valuable reference for health and safety professionals, fire officers, facility managers, safety reps, managers, supervisors and HR personnel in companies, as well as fire safety engineers, architects, construction managers and emergency fire services personnel​
37.1 MB




http://ifile.it/5tsg43b/introduction_to_fire_safety_management.pdf​


----------



## الطالبالصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم
بعد إذن الاخ الفاضل محب الله ورسوله وجدت عنوان آخر 
http://www.4shared.com/file/35968478/a625909f/Introduction_to_Fire_Safety_Management.html
وكذلك مجموعة من الكتب القيمة في تلوث البيئة والمياه وكيفية تحليلها
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5443264/6032f9ed/sharing.html
الله يوفقنا وينفعنا بما علمنا.


----------



## osama18001 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

دبلومة النيبوش للحاصلين على شهادة النيبوش العالمية Igc
على جزءين 

في الملفات مرفقة

لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## osama18001 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*NEBOSH Diploma*

على فكرة الدبلومة تدرس على سنة كل 3 شهور اسبوع كورس وامتحان بعد كل 6 شهور لمدة 3 ايام ويسمح باجتيازها في خلال خمس سنوات 

لو تكرمتم بشرح طريقة للتحميل اسهل من التحميل ملف واحد كل مرة ..، وفقني الله واياكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## احمد بيبي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكم اعطوني اي مركز يعطي النيبوش بمصر والتكلفة


----------



## sayed00 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

احمد بيبي قال:


> ارجوكم اعطوني اي مركز يعطي النيبوش بمصر والتكلفة


 
اخى احمد بارك الله فيك​ 
بالنسبة لمصر يمكنك الاطلاع على المعاهد التى تعطى الدوره من​ 
هنا​


----------



## المهندس ابو نهار (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_ارجوكم اعطوني اي مركز يعطي النيبوش بـ جدة والتكلفة_


----------



## علي الحميد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ ابونهار

حسب معلوماتي فإن مركز Rrc في البحرين يمكن أن يقيموا الدورة في أي مكان بالمملكة بشرط توفر عدد 10 مشاركين .. وعندها سيحضرون إلى موقع عملكم لإعطاء الدورة.


----------



## masd2006 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وعندي طلب لو سمحتو 
دي السفي بتاعتي لو في اي وظيفه safety officer متاحه ياريت حد يكلمني


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكرررر


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ياجماعه انا لقيت مركز في مصر وبالتحديد في الاسكندريه ولقيت عنده دوره النابوش وباسعار مش هصدقوا 450 جنيه او 500 جنيه بس لازم نكون مجموعه من 12 فرد عشان ناخدها بالسعر ده وكمان ممكن ناخد دورات تانيه كتيره معتمده في كذا تخصص وباسعار مخفضه بس لازم نكون مجموعه اللي عاوز ياخدها معايا يدخل علي الملف الخاص ويكلمني علي الاميل عشان نكمل المجموعه وانا موجود لاي استفسار


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يستاهل الإقاف
نيبوش ايه اللي بيتكلم عليه دي اقل دورة ب 13000جنيه مصرى 
ياريت نبطل استخفاف بعقول الناس


----------



## الـقـطـري (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال الغالين ..

نيبوش من أقوى شهادات السيفتي والي ايحصل عليها يعتبر وظيفته مضمونه ..


----------



## MaJnOoOoN (5 يناير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة عاجله*

السلام عليكم
انا حاليا احضر لأمتحان النيبوش وعن قريب بقدمه...ومتخوف كثير:55:

ارجوكم اللي عنده اختبارات سابقه يفيدني...الوقت يداهمني..
او اللي يتذكر الاسأله اللي يطرحوهن في الاختبار...


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يناير 2009)

many thanks for you


----------



## Feras68 (18 يناير 2009)

بامكانك القدوم لعمان-الاردن لاخذ الدوره NEBOSH IGC مع مدرب دولي معتمد وشهاده iosh managing safely بتكلفه جيده والدوره ستكون بدابه شهر 3 لمراساتي لمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## Feras68 (23 يناير 2009)

في الاردن دورات النيبوش فقط في
www.relianceway.com


----------



## fraidi (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبوركت جهودك


----------



## ali_roshdy (13 مارس 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> مع أن اليوم السبت إلا أنه شكلياً لم ينتهي يوم الجمعة بعد ...
> 
> ملاحظة قمت بحذف ملف نيبوش السابق ووضعت جديد حجمه 11 ميقا .. مع اعتذاري مسبقاً إلا أن الأخير أفضل من حيث الترتيب والمحتوى..
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع....جزاك اللة كل خير و يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك أنشاء اللة

أخوك علي


----------



## اسم مخالف 18 (15 مارس 2009)

j ai a besoin un doc sur l estimation quantitative des risques (cas pratique par defferent modeles) merci


----------



## غلباوى (29 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه ما احد يريد يقول وين نحصل على دورة النيبوش هذه لماذا الكل فى هذا المجال ما يبى يفيد الأخرين ؟

وين يا اخى هذه الدوره اللى ب 500 جنيه ؟ 

نرجو المساعده وعدم البخل بالمعلومات لإن البخيل هوه من لا يعرف شىء اساسا 

وليش يا اخ سيد سلام انا كتيير احترم اعمالك الجميله ليش تضع رابط لموقع 

بصراحه هذه ما اخلاق ابدااا تضع رابط لموقعك بالمنتدى والأخ يستجير بيك ويقول من يدلنى على مركز وانت تستخف بيه ليش هذا اخ سيد ؟؟


----------



## abkk (13 أبريل 2009)

_جهد تشكرون عليه ، _
ولكن هل يوجد ما يعادل دورة الـ nebosh وبالأخص عن طريق الـ osha في منطقة الخليج ، 
حيث أن الأوشا معترف بها أكثر في مؤسساتنا في السعودية .
أقصد دورة Nebosh Internation General Certificat


----------



## Feras68 (13 أبريل 2009)

وفي الاردن المعهد الوحيد الذي بعطي النيبوش والايوش هو
الطريق المعتمد Reliance Way


----------



## hady511 (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم::

اخواني الكرام جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع
يكفي هذا المنتدى فخرا أنك اذا بحثا عن اي اسم دورة او شيء بالعربي ب جوجل ستجد ملتقى المهندسين العرب متصدر قائمة البحث,,,

اقترح عليكم ولمزيد من ترتيب للموضوع وجعله افضل واسهل لي شخصيا ولغيري أن نبدأ هذا القسم بالتالي,,
1- ماهي النيبوش؟
2- ماهي شهادات النيبوش ولماذا كل شهادة وهل هناك شهادة تجمع الكل؟
3- ماهي المراكز المتخصصة المتوفرة بالدول العربية التي يمكن أخذ كورسات وبعدها شهادة النيبوش؟

لأن صراحة بداية الموضوع بتحميل ملفات وهكذا ,,, لاتفيد من ليس له دراية كبيرة بالموضوع وأولهم أنا

اقبلوا من اخوكم المتواضع ,,, وهذا اقتراح فقط!!

وشكرا جزيلا لكل من يساهم في افادة هذه الأمة


----------



## علي الحميد (16 أبريل 2009)

أخي hady511

كل اسئلتك اجابتها موجودة إما في الملفات التي "يجب تحميلها" أو في الردود السابقة


----------



## hady511 (17 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم علي,,
شكرا على الرد

أنا قصدت بكلامي ان يتم بدء الموضوع بالفقرات التي كتبتها,,,
يعني تسلسل للمعلومات فقط

وقد استطعت الحصول على مارايد لكن بعد قراءة كل الردود وتجميع المعلومات من هنا وهناك,,,

وكما قلت واقول اروع منتدى هندسي هو هنا وبدون مبالغة
جزيتم كل خير


----------



## عبدالمنان (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخ علي
جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمة التي اثريت بها الموضوع ولدي تساؤلات اتمنى ردك عليها:
1- هل بإمكاني الحصول على الإختبار دون دخول الدورة ام يشترط دخول الدورة كشرط لدخول الإختبار وكم هو الرسم في حالة الاجابة بنعم.
2- هل تتوقع امكانية تجاوز الإختبار دون دخول الدورة وبهذا الكم من المعلومات القيمة الذي قدمته جزاك الله خير مع وجود خبرة طويلة لدي في هذا المجال.


----------



## علي الحميد (18 أبريل 2009)

*
1- هل بإمكاني الحصول على الإختبار دون دخول الدورة ام يشترط دخول الدورة كشرط لدخول الإختبار وكم هو الرسم في حالة الاجابة بنعم.

نعم ممكن ذلك ... أما التكلفة فلست متأكد منها ولكنها قرابة 10% من تكلفة الدورة ... يعني على عملة المملكة يمكن 1500 ريال سعودي...

2- هل تتوقع امكانية تجاوز الإختبار دون دخول الدورة وبهذا الكم من المعلومات القيمة الذي قدمته جزاك الله خير مع وجود خبرة طويلة لدي في هذا المجال.


اعتقد أن ذلك أشبه بالمستحيل ... ولكن هناك طريقة قد تنجح ... أسئلة الاختبار متكررة من النماذج المرفقة مع الملفات فلو حفظت وفهمت ما هو مطلوب 100% فقد تستطيع تجاوز الاختبار...*


----------



## عبدالمنان (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير وماقصرت


----------



## hady511 (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخواني مارأيكم بدورة النيبوش عن بعد E-Learning
هل ستكون مفيدة وهل يمكن النجاح واخذ الشهادة

ممكن أخذ الدورة عن بعد من RCC
http://www.rrc.com.bh/nebosh international general certificate.aspx

أو من SHEilds
http://www.sheilds.org/a96-nebosh-international-general-certificate-igc.html

صراحة لأن عندي عمل هنا ومن الصعب أن اسافر لمدة شهر لحضور الدورات؟؟!!!

مارأيكم!


شباب شو رأيكم...

لاتبخلوا علينا بالنصائح؟


----------



## M.Kheir (2 مايو 2009)

Dears
Can u please put the PDF B ook for NEBOSH International Diplomma if u have them, the one that is here is for National Diplomma
Best Regards

Hello Dear Freinds
I have Just passed NEBOSH International Certificates with Distinction and Planing to do International Diploma . so what do u think ,Is it good for developing career , Get more Knowledges .

Would u please give us More information about NEBOSH International Diplomma , and if u have Got any Studying materials Please Put it here 
God Bless u All
Regards
Kheir


----------



## ضابط سلامة (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

اخواني الأعزاء أنا عضو جديد في الموقع وكنت أبحث عن معاهد تعطي هذه الدورة .......ووجدت عن طريق موقعكم الفائدة الكبيرة ....

سؤالي / هو أين أجد المعاهد اللتي تعطي هذه الدورة في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟

شاكر لكم مقدما جهودكم الواضحة .....


----------



## hady511 (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم شوف هذه المراكز الثلاثة يمكن تلقى واحد بالسعودية (وقد تم ذكرها سابقا)
1-RRC

2-CHSS gulf

3- Euromatic


----------



## أيمن بحار (11 مايو 2009)

أشكركم على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة والعملية 
وأحب أن أشكر كل المشاركين فى مواضيع السلامة و الصحة المهنية والبيئة وعلى رأسهم المشرف المهندس غسان على المجهودات العظيمة لجمع وتقديم المادة العلمية واتاحتها للمشاركين


----------



## lair (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم..

باجر بإذن الله راح أقدم أمتحان قبول للنيبوش..

فيا ريت اللي عنده خبره عن شنو بالضبط راح يحوي هالامتحان وشنو اللي أدرسه ومن وين أقدر احصل مصادر للدراسة يا ريت يفيدني..

وهل راح يقتصر امتحان القبول على أسئلة ضمن تخصص الأمن والسلامة وإلا راح تكون اسئلة متنوعة فيها انجليزي ورياضيات؟

اللي يعرف يا ريت يفيدني بأسرع وقت لأن امتحاني باجر..


----------



## علي الحميد (23 مايو 2009)

*أمتحان قبول للنيبوش؟؟؟

هل تقصد اختبار الدورة نفسها .. أم اختبار قبل الدورة ... لم أسمع عن اختبار قبل الدورة إطلاقاً... 
*


----------



## ابوالسارة (26 مايو 2009)

الشكر لكم على هذا الجهد المقدر ,اسئلة الاخوة عن دورة النيبوش كثيرة ومكررة لكنني لااجد لبعضها اجابات, وكذلك هناك بعض المشاركات الروابط المرفقة معها لا تعمل


----------



## علي الحميد (26 مايو 2009)

الأخ ابوالسارة 

تجد هنا باقي الاستفسارات والردود

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96206.html

أما عن الروابط التي لا تعمل فليتك تحددها حتى نعمل على تحديث الروابط إن كانت معطلة ...
*


----------



## acuta (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم معلومات قيمة جدا ومنتدى على درجة عالية من الرقى 
لى رجاء من مشرف المنتدى 
ارجوا افادتى اذا يوجد ما هو مماثل للنيبوش باللغة العربية حيث انى محاضر سلامة وصحة مهنية 
وادرس باللغة العربية


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه*

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Waleed Morsy (14 يونيو 2009)

*ردا على NEBOSH IGC Level 3 , خاص باللغة العربية*

اخى العزيز , 
ان هيئة اخبارات النيبوش هى هيئة تنفيذية لعقد الاختبارات و منح الاجازة للمراكز التدريبية فقط , وهى تدرس ما يضعه معهد الصحة والسلامة المهنية الانجليزى (IOSH) فاختبارات النيبوش غير متوفرة الا باللغة الانجليزية فقط وهذا منصوص عليه فى دليل كل دورة او شهادة.
واعلم يا اخى ان فرضية علمك باللغة الانجليزية قاعدة اساسية ولا تحمل المزاح, وفى بعض الجامعات الاوروبية يشترطون TOFEL قبل البدء بدراسة دورات النيبوش.والحمد لله هذا غير مطبق لدينا.
نصيحتى لكم اخوانى الاعزاء, فان منهج ال (Level 3 Nebosh IGC ) حوالى 500-600 صفحة ويمثل عبء على من يريد تصفحة او قراءتة, يفضل تقسيمة الى ابواب ويدرس كل باب على حدة.
اما عن التكلفة فهى تتراوح بين 5000 جنيه مصرى للفرد بمجموعة 15 فرد على الاقل بنظام الدراسة عن بعد او 6300 للفرد بنظام الدراسة عن بعد فردى, او مبلغ 12000 جنيه بنظام 10 ايام دراسة مكثفة شاملة مصروفات اختبار وماكولات ومشروبات.
اما عن السيد الاخ العزيز من قال انها ممكن بمبلغ 500 او 600 جنيه فهذا لم اسمع به من قريب او بعيد واحسبه مزاح او تضليل والله اعلم.
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

م. وليد محمود مرسى
BSc, PgDip, Msc
Nebosh Diploma in OH&S Level 6
OHSAS 18001 LA, EMS ISO 14001 LA

للتواصل: 0123698703
مصر


----------



## ايمن المفتى (24 يونيو 2009)

هل شهادة النبوش مهمه للعمل فى مجال السلامه؟


----------



## Stolen Kiss (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكننا دراست المواد في البيت والامتحان 
ام يجب ان نحضر دورات تدريبية حتى ندخل الامتحان
الرجاء الاجابة مع الشكر والاحترام


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2009)

ايمن المفتى

لا .. هي ليست "مهمة"... بل هي الأهم ...

Stolen Kiss

ارجع للرد رقم 37 في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Waleed Morsy (25 يونيو 2009)

*كل طرق دراسة شهادة Nebosh IGC in OH&S*

اخوانى الاعزاء,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة,
ارجو من السادة الاخوة فهم ما سوف اقوله جيدا حتى يتبينوا كافة جوانب هذا الموضوع.
1- للتسجيل فى IGC لابد من خلال مركز معتمد من قبل النيبوش, اى لا يمكن التسجيل من قبل الطالب مباشرة الى هيئة النيبوش.
2- رسوم التسجيل ثابتة فى اى مركز وهى 90 جنية استرلينى ولكن بعض المراكز تضغم او تشمل هذا المبلغ فى التكلفة الكلية للشهادة فلا يعرفة الطالب.

3- مصاريف الدورة تختلف حسب نوع الدراسة وهى كالتالى:

3-1 نظام الدراسة in house وهو تدريس الشهادة لمجموعة عند العميل فى مقر شركة او فى مركز تدريب خاص بالشركة طالبة التدريب او فة قاعة فندقية لمجموعة طلاب فى مكان جغرافى بعيد نسبيا وهذا يتطلب عرض سعر للمجموعة ككل.

3-2 نظام الدراسة open course or public course ويشمل ان يحجز الطالب مسبقا لدى مركز التدريب والمركز يحدد مواعيد ثابتة لحضور الكورس والامتحان وتبعا لمستور مركز التدريب عادة ما يكون التدريب فى فندق او قاعة مع خدمة ماكولات ومشروبات وخلافة وسعر الدورة يكون ثابت ومعلن مثال مركز Connaught بسعر 1900 الى 2000 دولار شاملة الدراسة والتسجيل والاكل وكله كله.

3-3 نظام الدراسة online or e-learning وهو يشمل تكاليف المواد الدراسية الاكترونية و ملخصات المواد وبعض المراكز تتيح الشات مع مدرب للاستفسار و خلافة وايضا قد يشمل رسوم التسجيل او لا حيث بعض الدارسين قد يدفع رسوم الدورة الاكترونية ولا يتقدم للاختبار الا بعد 9 شهور او سنة كل واحد وقدراتة وتتراوع مابين 550 الى 750 جنيه استرلينى .

3-4 نظام الدراسة عن بعد distance learning او نظام الغلابة فهو ارخص نظام و يناسب الكثير من من لهم خبرة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية و يكون اقل سعر بهذا النظام 500 شاملة المادة الدراسية و رسم الاختبار , تشمل المادة الدراسية عادة ملخصات او تلخيصات و مرجع اى كتاب مخصص لدراسة IGC , ولاكن الاختبار لا بد ان يكون اما فى مكان او مقر المركز او فى مقر المجلس الثقافى البريطانى وهو المتواجد فى كل دول العالم و رسوم عقد الاختبار به 350 جنية مصرى لكل 3 ساعات.
وبما ان IGC تتكون من 2 Units وكل وحدة لها اختبار 2 ساعة اى تكون مصروفات المركز الثقافى البريطانى 350+350 = 700 جنية مصرى بالاضافة ان الطالب سوف يقوم بعمل التقييم العملى الميدانى و يرسلة الى المركز الذى سجل فيه عن طريق Fedex or DHL or other express mail service. وهذا الاختيلر له اربع مواعيد للاختبار فى السنة فقط اى ان لم تستطيع انهاء الدراسة والمذاكرة يمكن ان تتحدد موعد الاختبار الذى يليه وهو عادة كل 3 شهور.و كل مرة ترسب تدفع رسم اختبار مش نتذكر كام ولاكنه ليس بالكثير .
وشرط اساسى ان تكون على دراية بالغة الانجليزية وتستطيع ان تعبر عما تريد وهذا شىء معروف.

اوجو ان تكون اجابتى شافية ووافيه للاخوة الزملاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

eng. Waleed M. Morsy
BSc, PgDip, MSc
Nebosh Diploma OH&S level 6 
Authorized OSHA Trainer
OHSAS LA, EMS LA
0123698703 
Egypt


----------



## hasan Nimah (28 يونيو 2009)

*Nebosh dep*

:60::75::73::63:hi there how are you all hop you are ok, kindly see the attached nebosh dep book unit b, if yiu need amything more

pls contact me on 

[email protected]


----------



## Waleed Morsy (11 يوليو 2009)

*Nebosh IGC certificate official Book*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة,
الى الاخوة الزملاء الذين دائما و ابدا يريدون مصادر لشهادة النيبوش كى يستطيعوا الدراسة فى اوقات فراغهم قبل التسجيل رسميا مع احد المراكز , الكتاب نسخة حديثة 2007 و به عينة و مثال باخر الكتاب عن التطبيق العملى المطلةب بشهادة النيبوش .
كثيرا ما يطلب الزملاء مصادر للقراءة وهذا ما سوف تحصلون عليه عند التسجيل مع احد المراكز المعتمدة, ملحوظة الكتاب فى الاصل موجود بقسم مكتبة الكتب بالمنتدى.
ملف rar 3 اجزاء 

مع الشكر 
وليد محمود مرسى


----------



## khaled salah (11 يوليو 2009)

المهند س / وليد
مشكورا على المجهود

خالد صلاح


----------



## mazeeen (11 يوليو 2009)

اخوان nebosh fire 
بلكي اسئلة الامتحان بلكي الكورس


----------



## mazeeen (11 يوليو 2009)

اي احد من الاخوان يساعدنا في NEBOSH FIRE
اي شئ الكتاب او الاسئلة
[email protected]


----------



## Waleed Morsy (11 يوليو 2009)

*NEBOSH Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management*

اخوانى الاعزاء ,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
بناءا على طلب السيد مازن ارفق لكم الكتاب الرسمى لشهادة نيبوش فى الحريق
ايمانا منا ان لكل مجتهد نصيب
الكتاب جزين rar file 2 
ارجوا التوفيق للجميع

وليد محمود مرسى
nebosh OH&S Diploma
Authorized Osha trainer


----------



## hasan Nimah (12 يوليو 2009)

thanks Brother waleed for you kind effort of helping us.

wish you the best of the best always


----------



## ابوالسارة (20 يوليو 2009)

بفضل الله وبفضل هذه الزاوية والقائمين على امرها لهم مني كل شكر وتقدير اكملت اسبوعي الاول في دورة النيبوش وسوف اتقدم للامتحان الاول يوم 20 اغسطس والثاني 22اغسطس لا تنسونا من ىصالح الدعاء ولا تبخلوا علينا بالنصائح.


----------



## ابوالسارة (20 يوليو 2009)

الملفات حول النيبوش (i g c) شاملة ووافية اشكر كل المشاركين بها وخصوصا ما يشارك به المهندس السبيعي جزاه الله عنا كل خير واتساءل اذا كان هناك مزيدا من الملفات المترجمة باللغة العربية علما بانني استفدت كثيرا من الملفات المرفقة في المشاركات السابقة .


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

Waleed 
i tried to Download the NEBOSH file but it does Not open , they ask me for CD...
regards


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

ابوالسارة قال:


> بفضل الله وبفضل هذه الزاوية والقائمين على امرها لهم مني كل شكر وتقدير اكملت اسبوعي الاول في دورة النيبوش وسوف اتقدم للامتحان الاول يوم 20 اغسطس والثاني 22اغسطس لا تنسونا من ىصالح الدعاء ولا تبخلوا علينا بالنصائح.


 Hi Abou sara
How was ur Exam
i hope u did well
please let us know and inform us about ur Result
i hope u get Destinction


----------



## KHALDOONA (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بالتوفيق*



ابوالسارة قال:


> بفضل الله وبفضل هذه الزاوية والقائمين على امرها لهم مني كل شكر وتقدير اكملت اسبوعي الاول في دورة النيبوش وسوف اتقدم للامتحان الاول يوم 20 اغسطس والثاني 22اغسطس لا تنسونا من ىصالح الدعاء ولا تبخلوا علينا بالنصائح.


 
اللهم وفقه وسدد خطاه ........... آمين

وانا بدوري سأتقدم للدورة يوم الخميس القادم الموافق 7 اغسطس 
مع شكري وتقديري لكل من خط حرفا في هذه المساحة


----------



## hamza.djeghoubi.hs (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي اريد منكم ان تدلوني على طريقة استطيع من خلالها ان اتحصل على شهادة عالمية في السلامة لاني مبتدي وماني فاهم شئ


----------



## khaled shehab (18 أغسطس 2009)

*Nebosh*

للاسف غير قادر على انزال ملف NEBOSH يرجى تحميلة على موقع اخر- ولكم جزيل الشكر 
khaled shehab


----------



## علي الحميد (18 أغسطس 2009)

*الأخ خالد هل تقصد هذه الملفات؟

http://www.sssih.com/nebosh.rar

http://www.sssih.com/arabic-nebosh.pdf*


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جزيت الخير وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم*​


----------



## kalabala0 (23 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر الاخ وليد والاخ علي على مابذلوة وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء انا صراحة استفت من ردودهم اكثر من rrc
بصراحة ابدعو افادوني اكثر من المركز الي يوفر دراسة الدورة 
الي يريد يتعمق في الموضوع انصحه بقراءة جميع الردود وراح يفهم كل شي


----------



## ابوالسارة (25 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان كريم وتصوموا وتفطوروا على خير
هذه اسئلة واجوبة ارجو ان يستفاد منها خاصة ب igc


----------



## marhman (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*اسئلة متكررة عن nebosh من rcc*




*Frequently Asked Questions*




1. How can I book a course?
Booking courses is very easy:​
*By phone* - just give us a call on +44 (0)20 8944 3100 and one of our advisers will be happy to help you with the booking​
*Online* - add items to your basket, proceed to the checkout and pay online, and we will send you an email with confirmation and your personal login details once your order has been processed​
*By fax* - complete the booking form (available to download from the course information pages) and fax it to us on +44 (0)20 8944 7099​
*By post* - send us the completed application form (available online) with payment​
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*2. How can I pay for the course?*

Payment can be made by almost all credit/ debit cards (excluding Visa Electron and Amex) or by cheque.
For a full list of ways to pay please 
​*3. Can I pay for my course by instalments?*

For customers with UK bank accounts we can arrange an instalment plan to ease the financial cost of the course. Please complete the Bankers Standing Order form and return the original form with your application form and deposit. Please refer to the RRC Instalment Plan part of the application form for more information. Alternatively, call us and one of our advisers will answer all your questions. Unfortunately RRC only offer an instalment plans to students with UK bank accounts.
for more information on paying by instalments.
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*4. Once I've enrolled, can I still cancel my booking?*

Should you feel less than satisfied with RRC, you can cancel:​
*Within 30 days* 
A refund of the programme fee, less any postage and packing costs is obtainable for cancellations received up to 30 days following the acceptance of your application.
This is subject to the course materials being returned in good condition, with the completed return documentation, and being received by RRC within the 30-day period. Any refunds will be processed within 14 days of receiving your returned course materials.​
*After 30 days but within 60 days* 
A 70% refund of the course fees, less postage and packing costs and any incidental costs incurred by RRC, is obtainable for a cancellation received at any time up to 60 days following the acceptance of your application.
This is subject to the course materials being returned in good condition, with the completed return documentation, and being received by RRC within the 60-day period. Any refund will be processed within 14 days of receiving your returned course materials.​
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*5. Who are the RRC courses accredited / approved by?*

All our courses are fully accredited by the relevant professional bodies, including NEBOSH, IOSH, CIEH, The Institute of Acoustics, The Chartered Quality Institute (formerly the Institute of Quality Assurance) and The International Institute of Risk and Safety Management. We are also a member of The British Institute for Learning and Development (BILD) so the quality of our courses is independently guaranteed. We are also recognized as skilled professionals by leading learning organisations such as The European Association for Distance Learning and The Open and Distance Learning Quality Council.
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*6. Can I take my assessments if I'm abroad and how much will it cost me?*

For students outside the UK, RRC has an examination centre in Bahrain. RRC can also arrange examinations to be sat at many British Council Offices throughout the world, with practical assessments (if required) undertaken at your workplace. Please note that this may include an additional fee, which differs for every exam. Please do not hesitate to call us and our advisor will be able to tell you the exact fee.
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*7. What is the difference between a NEBOSH Certificate and Diploma?*

The NEBOSH National General Certificate is an introduction to basics of occupational Health and Safety and looks at the management of H&S and a wide variety of workplace hazards. It has been designed for managers, supervisors and employee representatives and is ideal for anyone who wants to establish a career in Health and Safety.
The NEBOSH National Diploma is a prestigious professional qualification for those wanting to forward their career in Occupational Health and Safety Practice. It is the UK's leading qualification for H&S professionals is highly recommended for those who have already achieved the NEBOSH National General Certificate or equivalent.
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*8. How can I tell which method of learning is best for me?*

RRC experts have developed a range of courses to meet every possible need from face-to-face courses, through to distance and e- learning, to blended and bespoke programmes. But if you are not sure which method of learning is right for you, you can complete the RRC Learning Style Adviser, which will help you to highlight your perfect learning style. Alternatively, contact one of our Customer Advisers on +44 (0)20 8944 3100 or email us.
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh international diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ# 
​*9. What happens if I fall behind in my studies?*

RRC allow you to defer your chosen examination to the next available exam sitting free of charge provided it's your first deferral and you notify us at least 3 months before your examination. This ensures that if something crops up in your work or home life, you can restructure your studies accordingly.
​*10. Can I upgrade my course?*

You can upgrade your RRC distance or e-learning NEBOSH Diploma course to Blended Learning. Our blended learning programmes provide valuable additional face-to-face tutorial support for our students. Our expert tutors assist you with invaluable advice and expert teaching and help to clarify the key learning points. Attending the workshops also gives you the opportunity to interact with your fellow students.
​* 11. How can you help me prepare for my exams? *

To help you receive the best possible preparation for the exam, we provide a wide range of revision tools so you can choose the one most suitable for you. Traditional revision and reference aids are available to buy but our experts have also developed revolutionary packages that include face-to-face revision workshops, online interactive activities and webinars so you can blend them according to your own particular learning preferences and needs. To find out more about the packages available, browse the course information pages using the menu on the left, or call one of our Customer Advisers on 
+44 (0)20 8944 3100.​


----------



## marhman (3 أكتوبر 2009)

THESE IS LINK 
http://www.rrc.co.uk/nebosh%20international%20diploma.aspx?chtype=FAQ#7


----------



## Waleed Morsy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبرووك شهادة دبلومة الادارة البيئية النيبوش البريطانية*

اخوانى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله تعالى و بفضله قد اتممت الدبلومة البريطانية النيبوش فى الادارة البيئية للمنشات , قد من الله على بالنجاح وعسى ان اكون دافعا و محمسا لغيرى على خوض هذة التجربة المثمرة.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ياسر عدلى مجاهد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا جماعة على هذا المجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## ابوالسارة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

waleed morsy قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحمد لله تعالى و بفضله قد اتممت الدبلومة البريطانية النيبوش فى الادارة البيئية للمنشات , قد من الله على بالنجاح وعسى ان اكون دافعا و محمسا لغيرى على خوض هذة التجربة المثمرة.
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


 


الف مبرووووووك والى الامام دوما وارجو الا تبخل علينا بالمشاركات وان شاء الله على نهجكم سائرون وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## ISO Auditor (25 نوفمبر 2009)

abkk قال:


> _جهد تشكرون عليه ، _
> ولكن هل يوجد ما يعادل دورة الـ nebosh وبالأخص عن طريق الـ osha في منطقة الخليج ،
> حيث أن الأوشا معترف بها أكثر في مؤسساتنا في السعودية .
> أقصد دورة Nebosh Internation General Certificat


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

على الرغم ان الرد وصل متأخرا ، ولكن .. لا بأس ان نجيب على السؤال ، حتى يستفيد منه الجميع .

اخي الكريم .. 
نعم يوجد هناك مايعادل دورة النيبوش في منطقة الخليج وهي ايضا شهادة بريطانية ايضا ، من British Safety Council حيث ان شهادتهم تعادل تقريبا شهادة النيوش وماضية في منافستها ايضا ، ولكن بما ان نيبوش اقدم واكثر شهرة واتساعا ، فقد تم ادخال شهادة النيبوش مؤخرا في ضمن سلسلة برامجهم الدراسية ، و يمكنك الاختيار بين دراسة شهادة النبيوش او شهادتهم . 
مزيد من المعلومات تجدها في موقعهم . http://www.britsafe.org/international/index.aspx

ودمتم بخير


----------



## elgammal plaza (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Waleed Morsy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء هذه لرفع حماسة الشباب و ليعلمو ان الدراسة الدبلومة النيبوش لادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ليست مستحيلة.
مع تحياتى


----------



## ميثم عبدالله (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبتدا في مجال السلامة المهنية*

السلام عليكم
ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لبدا دراسة مجال السلامة ؟
بالنسبة لي سجلت في مركز كوونت في دورة نيبوش في دبي تبدا يوم 6 ديسمبر لمدة اسوعين في دبي انا في حاجة لمساعدة من ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال .

نبذه بسيطة عني:
انا خريج الكلية التقنية قسم سيارات عملت كفني في بعض الوكالات المعروفة تويوتا ونيسان ثم انتقلت الى قسم التدريب و عملت كمدرب فني في sjahi ثم شركة توكيلات الجزيرة لمدة 7 سنوات و عدة اشهر انوي دراسة السلامة وتطوير نفسي للعمل في الشركات الصناعية في المنطقة الشرقية 
انا متطلع لمساعدتكم في هذاالمجال وشكرا:56:


----------



## علي الحميد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بداية انصحك تتجه لمركز الـrrc لأن الدراسة فيه أحسن من نواحي كثيرة ليس المجال لذكرها...

الأمر الآخر ما هو مستواك باللغة الانجليزية .. إن كنت بين متوسط وضعيف فلا يمكن تجاوز النيبوش بدون لغة تتراوح بين جيد جداً إلى ممتاز .. اذا كان مستواك جيد فهنا يكون الحكم عليك صعب..


----------



## murta3000 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير اخواني الكرام
احب الاستفسار عن المراكز التي تقدم دورة النيبوش بدولة قطر
ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## umsabeeb (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلموا يا حبايب على الجهد المقدر و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ميثم عبدالله (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
الحمدلله انا انهيت دراسة اول كورس من نيبوش في مركز كوونت (chss gulf)..صحيح انجليزيته صعبة شوي و لكن الكورس ممتع انا اخذت IGC لمدة أسبوعين و انا انتظر النتيجة من بريطاني في شهر مارس 2010 ,
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق و يش تكون الخطوة الثانية يا مهندس علي وشكرا على اهتمامك با الموضوع 
اتمنى ان تكون سنة 2010 سنة خير على الجميع


----------



## علي الحميد (2 يناير 2010)

ميثم عبدالله قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> الحمدلله انا انهيت دراسة اول كورس من نيبوش في مركز كوونت (chss gulf)..صحيح انجليزيته صعبة شوي و لكن الكورس ممتع انا اخذت igc لمدة أسبوعين و انا انتظر النتيجة من بريطاني في شهر مارس 2010 ,
> ادعوا لي بالتوفيق و يش تكون الخطوة الثانية يا مهندس علي وشكرا على اهتمامك با الموضوع
> اتمنى ان تكون سنة 2010 سنة خير على الجميع



الخطوة الثانية بعد ظهور النتيجة ... يعني تحتاج شهرين تقريباً...


----------



## Feras68 (5 يناير 2010)

دورات نيبوش وايوش واوشا في الاردن , ارجوا زياره الموقع للشركه الاردنيه الوحيده المتخصصه في الصحه والسلامه المهنيه وبناء انظمه الجوده

www.relianceway.com


----------



## almoj (12 يناير 2010)

علي السبيعي قال:


> بداية انصحك تتجه لمركز الـrrc لأن الدراسة فيه أحسن من نواحي كثيرة ليس المجال لذكرها...
> 
> الأمر الآخر ما هو مستواك باللغة الانجليزية .. إن كنت بين متوسط وضعيف فلا يمكن تجاوز النيبوش بدون لغة تتراوح بين جيد جداً إلى ممتاز .. اذا كان مستواك جيد فهنا يكون الحكم عليك صعب..


 
مهندس علي ياليت توضح وشو rrc واين القى المراكز التي تدرب عليه

في الخبر او الدمام او البحرين

انا افكر في الحصول على دورة النيوبش والانجليزية عندي متوسطة

ياليت تفيدني بخبرتك

مشكور اخوي​


----------



## علي الحميد (14 يناير 2010)

مركز الـ RRC هو مركز في البحرين وهو احد المركز المعتمدة في البحرين وهذا عنوانهم 

http://www.rrc.com.bh/

ومكتبهم في بناية الزياني في منطقة الدبلومات... 

وهذا تلفونهم T: +973 175 32027


----------



## almoj (15 يناير 2010)

تسلم ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخوتى الكرام 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح موقع السلامة للجميع 
اتمنى ان ينال أعجابكم ويكون له نصيب من مشاركتكم
http://www.safety.4mtm.net/
هذا المنتدى لا يغنى عن المنتدى الأم ولكن الفكرة جاءت من المشاركة فى هذا المنتدى العملاق الذى اتشرف بأن أكون عضوا فيه


----------



## saleh547 (22 يناير 2010)

I do not konw how can i thank you


----------



## علي الحميد (22 يناير 2010)

الأمر بسيط تستطيع أن تشكر من أحسن إليك بأن تدعو له في ظهر الغيب..


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (2 فبراير 2010)

:56:The Nebosh International Diploma



The NEBOSH International Diploma is a structured qualification to enable you to progress your career 
In health and safety and offers the academic requirements for chartered membership of IOSH, it aims to 
Provide the knowledge and understanding that underpins competent performance as a health and safety 
Professional. The application of this knowledge with relevant structured experience will assist the development 
Of competency as a health and safety professional.

The NEBOSH International Diploma comprises 4 units and a preparatory unit for communication and training skills 

Unit A : Managing Health and safety 
Element (1): Principles of health and safety management 
Element (2): Loss causation and prevention in the work place 
Element (3): Identifying hazards, assessing and evaluating risk 
Element (4): Risk Control and emergency planning 
Element (5): Organizational factors
Element (6): Human factors
Element (7): Regulating health and safety 
Element (8): Measuring health and safety performance 

Unit B: Hazardous agents in the workplace 
Element (1): General aspects of occupational health and hygiene 
Element (2): Principles of Toxicology and Epidemiology 
Element (3): Hazardous substances: evaluating risk
Element (4): Hazardous substances: prevention and protective measures 
Element (5): Hazardous substances: monitoring and maintenance of control measures 
Element (6): Biological agents 
Element(7): Physical agents (1): noise and vibration 
Element (8): Physical agents (2): radiation and thermal 
Element (9): Psycho-social agents 
Element (10): Ergonomic agents 

Unit C: Workplace and work equipment
Element (1): General workplace issues 
Element (2): Principles of fire and explosion 
Element (3): Workplace fire risk assessment 
Element (4): The storage, handling and processing of dangerous substances 
Element (5): Work equipment 
Element (6): Machinery Safety 
Element (7): Mechanical handling 
Element (8): Electrical safety 
Element (9): Safety in construction and demolition 
Element (10): environmental pollution and waste management 

Unit D: Application of health and safety theory and practice 
Delegates are required to make detailed review of health and safety performance of 
A workplace or organization and produce a justified action plan to improve performance 
In an assessment of approximately 8000 words 

Your learning is supported by Connaught Diploma website, there are 3 hours exam, one for each unit 
Respectively and 1 written assignment, on the successful completion of the international diploma and registration 
And participation in the Initial professional development ( IPD) , the designator letters GradIOSH can be used 
On satisfactory completion of IPD over 2 years, a skills based portfolio and professional peer review, this lead 
To CMIOSH ( Chartered member of institution of Occupational safety and health)

The International NEBOSH Diploma is 6 weeks over 11/12 months plus 3 half days for the exam 

we have scheduled the upcoming NEBOSH International Diploma dates in January 2010, as follows:
Week 1: 28th Feb to 4th March 
Week 2:- 25th to 29th April 
Week 3:- 6th to 10th June 
Exam:- July 
Week 4:- 25th to 29th July 
Week 5:- 19th to 23rd September 
Week 6:- 14th to 18th November 
Exam:- January 
Exam:- January 
The international NEBOSH Diploma costs (* 9,537* $) , that are inclusive of all course material 
The payments should be in six installment, meaning USD *1,589* each installment, and the installment payment should be done at least 2-3 weeks before each course 
Meals and key supporting documents refreshment, lunch, 
registration fees, examination fee, certificate etc..

The Consultant :
The consultant name will be a subject to the consultants time schedules and 
Availability with the course date , we have to insure that connaught have a large 
Team of highly qualified full-time consultants with such professional experience 
Consultants for teaching the international diploma in Cairo would include names like :

1-Dr.Brian Newbury, our consultant with a back ground in chemicals and 
Nuclear industry ,with bachelor of science BSc(hons), an inspector for the British health and safety executive ( HSE)
And a technical director for connaught compliance training services 
He is having PhD in HSE and Associate member of institute of environmental management and assessment ( AIEMA) along with other qualifications 

2-Dr.Simon Johns, our consultant with a with bachelor of science BSc(hons )
With an enforcement background in health and safety, A chartered member of 
Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH), and with his responsibility for the academic and delivery standards of courses along with other qualifications 

3-Dr.Rob Cooling: our consultant with high qualifications for providing health and safety training across diverse range of industries , with bachelor of science BSc, A chartered member of Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH),along with a consultancy support through out the middle east and India 

3-Dr.Fiona Draper: our consultant with high experience in chemical manufacturing 
And engineering research, , with bachelor of science BSc , A chartered member of Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH), and Associate member of institute of environmental management and assessment ( AIEMA) along with other qualifications 

Course Location : (Sofitel Hotel ) in Cairo.. 


You can arrange the payment by credit card, check, bank transfer or deposit 
it as per accounts details below. 

Payable to: Connaughtgulf compliance services
Account Number: 02 0719316001 
Swift code: BBME AEAD 
Bank: HSBC - Jebel Ali, Dubai UAE 

In case of credit card payment: 
Credit Card Holder Name: 
Card Number: 
Card expiry date: 
Security Number (last 3 digits at the back of card): 
Card type (visa or master)

Thank you 

Hesham Fouad 

Sales Account Manager (Egypt)
Tel: +20 0100587800
Fax: +971 4 362 5330
Email: [URL="http://uk.mc230.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]"][email protected][/URL]
Web: www.connaughtgulf.com
Connaught Compliance Training delegate has won the award for best results for the NEBOSH National General Certificate 2009
ConnaughtComplianceGulf Services - Proud Member Of | BUILDSAFEUAE www.buildsafeuae.com 























































*Connaught plc is a FTSE 250 company. We are the UK's leading provider of integrated services operating in the compliance, **social housing and public sector markets.*


Please visit our website to see a full list of Connaught 's Registered Companies http://www.connaught.plc.uk/group/aboutconnaught/registeredcompanies

Disclaimer:
The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity to which it is addressed and may contain confidential and/or privileged material. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of, or taking of any action in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. If you received this in error, please contact the sender and delete this message. Connaught plc, Head Office 01392 444546


----------



## M.Kheir (10 فبراير 2010)

Dears
For all People who are interested to do NEBOSH international Certificate , we will have course In Al-khobar very soon , the course will start in the second or the third week of March
if u like to save a seat please send me email on 
[email protected] ,


----------



## saud.ms (13 فبراير 2010)

*مبرووووووووووووووك*

مهندس وليد

الف الف الف مبروك الدبلوما وتستاهل كل خير

انا توي بادي وان شاء الله احقق الهدف واحصل على الدبلوما
ولا نستغني عن مساعدتك

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## belghse (20 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبروك على كلمن تحصل على الشهاده
والعاقبه للبقيه ان شاء الله
وربي ايسهل للجميع

شكرا لكم اخوتي على الافاده


----------



## Waleed Morsy (13 مارس 2010)

*هذا ما تاتى بعد دبلومة النيبوش الدولية للاسلامة المهنية IOSH membership*

اخوانى الاعزاء بعد الدبلومة باذن الله قد تم قبولى كعضو بمعهد السلامة والصحة المهنية الانجليزى الأيوش و اتمنى للجميع حظ وافر و تقدم مستمر
م. وليد محمود مرسى


----------



## rak4ever (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد الاستفسار اذا في حد امتحن نيبووش في 2010 IGC exam
اريد معرفة نوع الاسئلة التي طرحت 

وشكرا


----------



## معاميري (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة .
تحية معطرة بالورد و الياسمين لكل أعضاء المنتدى على هذه الجهود المبذولة التي تسعى إلى ارتقاء مستوى الفكر في هذا المجال و كل المجالات.

في الحقيقة أنا متخرج من الجامعة في تخصص إدارة أعمال و لكن لسوء الحظ لم اتمكن من الحصول على عمل منذ 5 سنوات . و لكن عندما بحثت في الانترنت وجدت شهادة النيبوش من الشهادات المطلوبة في سوق العمل و التي تستحق العناء و ترتقي بمستوى الفردفي مجال العمل و قد انهيت وقت الدراسة المقررة في هذا المجال الا أنني انتظر وقت الامتحانات و التي ستبدأ بعد شهرين . أرجو من لدية الخبرة أن يساعدني على طريق مراجعة هذه الشهادة و على كيفية الاجابة على أسئلة المنهج بالاجابة النموذجية. 

هذا و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان 

أخوكم معاميري


----------



## blueflower (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتابين الخاصين بالنبوش (nebosh) واتمنى للجميع دوان التوفيق


----------



## blueflower (30 مارس 2010)

للجميع نسخة من امتحان دورة النيبوش
اتمنى الافادة للجميع
paper1:the management of safetyand health
[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.html"]http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.html[/URL]
paper2:controlling workplace hazards
http://rapidshare.com/files/366219770/IGC_PAPER_2_DEC_05.pdf.html


----------



## الطالبالصغير (30 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير 
بارك الله فيك على الملفات القيمة
جاري التحميل


----------



## loin_man2003 (3 أبريل 2010)

*مساعدة في اختيار المعهد*

السلام عليكم يا أخوان
انا قدمت على 3 مراكز في الامارات توفر دورة NEBOSH IGC
معهد Connaught في دبي طلب 2300 دولار
معهد National Trading Center في ابو ضبي طلب 1600 دولار
معهد TWIفي دبي طلب 1650دولار قابل للتخفيض
انا لا أعرف اي معهد أختار و هل الجودة تختلف بين المعاهد
الرجاء أفتونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مبوزز (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم معلومات وملفات مفيدة جداااا


----------



## loin_man2003 (6 أبريل 2010)

*وييييييين المساعدة يا اخوان ما عهدنا هاذا*



loin_man2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخوان
> انا قدمت على 3 مراكز في الامارات توفر دورة nebosh igc
> معهد connaught في دبي طلب 2300 دولار
> معهد national trading center في ابو ضبي طلب 1600 دولار
> ...


 

واذا اسمعت ناديت حيا ولاكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
واذا نفخت أشعلت نارا ولاكنك تنفخ في رمادي


----------



## علي الحميد (7 أبريل 2010)

loin_man2003 قال:


> واذا اسمعت ناديت حيا ولاكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
> واذا نفخت أشعلت نارا ولاكنك تنفخ في رمادي



هل تعتقد أنه من الأدب ان تصف أخوانك بالـ "الرماد"

لو أنك سألت عن أي شيء بالسلامة لأجبناك أما مراكز التدريب فلا نعرفها ولن يجيبك إلا من تعامل معها وليس فينا من تعامل مع هذه المراكز ... فهل لأننا لم نتعامل مع مركز تدريبي نستحق أن نوصف بالرماد!!!

راجع نفسك واسلوب تعاملك مع الآخرين لأنك (على ما يبدو) تخسر أكثر مما تكسب من الأصدقاء!!!


----------



## agharieb (9 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## husain_42 (11 أبريل 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم
انتهيت منذ قترة ما يقارب 9 شهور من دراستي لشهادة NEBOSH والحمد لله نجحت .
الآن عندى توجه لدراسة nebosh diploma أتمنى من لديه بعض الملفات التى تخص الدبلوما ادراجها لفائدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فهد الغباري (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
عندي استفسار اذا سمحتم الا تعتقدون ان دورة النيبوش فيها كم ضخم من المعلومات في جميع مجالات السيفتي وان مدة الدورة غير كافي حيث اغلب المعهاد تعقد الدورة خلال عشرة ايام!!! حتى لو كانت الفترة شهرين أيضاً غير كافية.
من وجة نضري النيبوش دراسة اكاديمية يعني مدة الدورة يجب ان لا تقل عن ستة شهور, لتحصيل علمي يعطي المتدرب ثقة في مجال عملة بعد إجتياز الدورة. أرجو التعليق


----------



## علي الحميد (20 أبريل 2010)

فهد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
> عندي استفسار اذا سمحتم الا تعتقدون ان دورة النيبوش فيها كم ضخم من المعلومات في جميع مجالات السيفتي وان مدة الدورة غير كافي حيث اغلب المعهاد تعقد الدورة خلال عشرة ايام!!! حتى لو كانت الفترة شهرين أيضاً غير كافية.
> من وجة نضري النيبوش دراسة اكاديمية يعني مدة الدورة يجب ان لا تقل عن ستة شهور, لتحصيل علمي يعطي المتدرب ثقة في مجال عملة بعد إجتياز الدورة. أرجو التعليق



حياك الله أخوي فهد

كلامك صحيح لكن هذه الدورة هي أساس للدبلوما .. والدبلوما هي عبارة عن دورة 3 أسابيع (15 يوم تدريبي) لكنها مفرقة على أكثر من ستة أشهر وليست متتاية بحيث تعطيك الفرصة للدراسة والمطالعة .. 

وبالتالي فإن ما تطلبه في موجود في الدبلوما.. وليس igc


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (7 مايو 2010)

*Nebosh IGC exam*

هذه بعض الأسئلة مع الاجوبة الخاصة بامتحان النيبوش العالمية أتمنى أن تنال اعجاب الجميع


----------



## على@ (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد الافادة ( الشركة التى اعمل بها ممكن يعطونى دورات النيبوش )
فهل اقوم باخد ( الدورة الجنرال ) او ( الدبلومة ) 
س. هل اختيبارتهم واحدة وهل الدبلومة اصعب بكثير ام فيها مرونة .


وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بحراني (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي على الاسئله والاجوبه 

تحياتي لك واتنظر المزيد


----------



## عبدالمنعم عمار (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على هذه المستندات القيمة.
أنا متحصل على نيبوش سرتفيكت 
NEBOSH international Certificate
أفكر في دراسة نيبوش انترناشونال دبلومة elearning امل منكم ان تنصحوني في اي جهة اومعهد اسجل RCC, Shield, etc
شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## hasannimah81 (1 يوليو 2010)

hi there how are you all, hop you are all in a good health.

Im planning to start NEBOSH Dep unit D by this month. can any one help me with any hints regarding the report required in UNIT D.

here is my e-mail

[email protected]

thanks fro your kind support


----------



## تربل اكسس (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله جهودكم الجبارة ومشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع
اخوكم فراس 
HSE QC Consultant


----------



## yasmen ahmed (25 أغسطس 2010)

Dear Safety Professionals and Engineers, 


We are pleased to announce that Dubai integrated Safety solutions will conducting Nebosh course in Egypt First Week 19th -23rd September 2010 Week 2 26th -30th September 2010 Exams will be on 3rd ,4th ,5th of October 2010 the course will held at DISSC conference Room - Mohandseen –Cairo - the course is IMC SUPPORTED – IMC Code D-50023 please fill the attached forms and return back to us if you are interesting .


Course Overview
This course has been developed for multinational organisations in all sectors working in accordance with international standards or directives but adapting to local needs. It provides organisations with a global presence seeking to adopt an internationally recognised health and safety training programme for its staff. The Certificate is an internationally recognised qualification and provides an excellent basic grounding in the essentials of health & safety for personnel accountable for these responsibilities in their organisation.

Who the Course is For
The International General Certificate is available to non UK nationals, employees of large organisations operating outside the UK, or multinational companies already working to international standards but needing to adapt these to accord with local needs and practice. It is for personnel e.g. managers, supervisors, non-safety specialists etc with health & safety responsibilities & who need a grounding & recognised qualification in occupational safety & health.

Learning Outcomes

After successfully completing the course you will be better able to:

· Understand best practice standards through HSG65, 18001, moral & economic requirements & implications for good standards in health & safety within an organisation.

· Develop, promote & communicate an effective health & safety culture in an organization.

· Identify the key features of a health & safety policy, the preparations & performance review of a health & safety audit.

· Understand the importance of proactive & reactive health & safety monitoring measures.

· Identify hazards in the workplace & carry out risk assessments, record findings & review procedures.

· Advise on strategies for controlling hazards, reducing risks & applying safe systems of work.

· Identify fire hazards & consequential risks, advise on measures to minimize fire risks & develop fire procedures. Identify ill health effects of physical processes of work & the environment & recommend suitable measures to combat risks.

· Explain the processes & procedures for investigating & reporting accidents at work.

Certification
Delegates are awarded the Certificate on successful completion of two 2-hour written papers: Management of Safety & Health, Controlling Hazards and a practical assessment 

. Who should attend?


Managers, Engineers, Site Supervisors, Safety officers Managers, Auditors, Trainers and Assessors 

. Your Trainer will be high qualified Tutor 

. Venue& Date at Dissc 

. Cost ask please if you are interested 

USD inclusive of NEBOSH Registration Fees, all course books, notes, 2 Coffee breaks and Lunch. 

. Post Nominal 

The NEBOSH and IOSH courses are international standard and highly regarded worldwide. Successful candidates who pass the NEBOSH Exam can apply to IOSH for ‘Technician Member ‘status (and use the designation ‘Tech IOSH’) or apply for ‘Affiliate’ Membership. 
In addition, successful candidates who pass the NEBOSH exam can apply to the UK’s International Institute of Risk & Safety Management (IIRSM) for Affiliate Membership (and use the designation ‘AIIRSM’). 

Further Studies 
After completing this course, successful candidates can embark on the NEBOSH Diploma in Health & Safety which is a post graduate level programme lasting 18 months part-time/block study. 


Should you have any comments please do not hesitate to contact us any time .





Kind Regards 
Elhosainy Elwan 
Dubai Integrated Safety Solutions Center 
(Mobile: (+20105282084 
(Saudi Line : (+966) 540823515 
4Fax: (+202) 33057531 Adderss 1st Mousa Galal Square - Mohandseen 
*Email: [email protected] 
*Dept. Email: [email protected] "Website: www.dubaihse.com


----------



## yasmen ahmed (26 أغسطس 2010)

Dear Safety Professionals and Engineers, 


We are pleased to announce that Dubai integrated Safety solutions will conducting Nebosh course in Egypt First Week 19th -23rd September 2010 Week 2 26th -30th September 2010 Exams will be on 3rd ,4th ,5th of October 2010 the course will held at DISSC conference Room - Mohandseen –Cairo - the course is IMC SUPPORTED – IMC Code D-50023 please fill the attached forms and return back to us if you are interesting .


Course Overview
This course has been developed for multinational organisations in all sectors working in accordance with international standards or directives but adapting to local needs. It provides organisations with a global presence seeking to adopt an internationally recognised health and safety training programme for its staff. The Certificate is an internationally recognised qualification and provides an excellent basic grounding in the essentials of health & safety for personnel accountable for these responsibilities in their organisation.

Who the Course is For
The International General Certificate is available to non UK nationals, employees of large organisations operating outside the UK, or multinational companies already working to international standards but needing to adapt these to accord with local needs and practice. It is for personnel e.g. managers, supervisors, non-safety specialists etc with health & safety responsibilities & who need a grounding & recognised qualification in occupational safety & health.

Learning Outcomes

After successfully completing the course you will be better able to:

· Understand best practice standards through HSG65, 18001, moral & economic requirements & implications for good standards in health & safety within an organisation.

· Develop, promote & communicate an effective health & safety culture in an organization.

· Identify the key features of a health & safety policy, the preparations & performance review of a health & safety audit.

· Understand the importance of proactive & reactive health & safety monitoring measures.

· Identify hazards in the workplace & carry out risk assessments, record findings & review procedures.

· Advise on strategies for controlling hazards, reducing risks & applying safe systems of work.

· Identify fire hazards & consequential risks, advise on measures to minimize fire risks & develop fire procedures. Identify ill health effects of physical processes of work & the environment & recommend suitable measures to combat risks.

· Explain the processes & procedures for investigating & reporting accidents at work.

Certification
Delegates are awarded the Certificate on successful completion of two 2-hour written papers: Management of Safety & Health, Controlling Hazards and a practical assessment 

. Who should attend?


Managers, Engineers, Site Supervisors, Safety officers Managers, Auditors, Trainers and Assessors 

. Your Trainer will be high qualified Tutor 

. Venue& Date at Dissc 

. Cost ask please if you are interested 

USD inclusive of NEBOSH Registration Fees, all course books, notes, 2 Coffee breaks and Lunch. 

. Post Nominal 

The NEBOSH and IOSH courses are international standard and highly regarded worldwide. Successful candidates who pass the NEBOSH Exam can apply to IOSH for ‘Technician Member ‘status (and use the designation ‘Tech IOSH’) or apply for ‘Affiliate’ Membership. 
In addition, successful candidates who pass the NEBOSH exam can apply to the UK’s International Institute of Risk & Safety Management (IIRSM) for Affiliate Membership (and use the designation ‘AIIRSM’). 

Further Studies 
After completing this course, successful candidates can embark on the NEBOSH Diploma in Health & Safety which is a post graduate level programme lasting 18 months part-time/block study. 


Should you have any comments please do not hesitate to contact us any time .





Kind Regards 
Elhosainy Elwan 
Dubai Integrated Safety Solutions Center 
(Mobile: (+20105282084 
(Saudi Line : (+966) 540823515 
4Fax: (+202) 33057531 Adderss 1st Mousa Galal Square - Mohandseen 
*Email: [email protected] 
*Dept. Email: [email protected] "Website: www.dubaihse.com


----------



## الضوء الخافت (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,,

أخواني بخصوص دورة NEBOSH International General Certificate course. ما هو مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية المطلوب لتجاوز هذه الدورة.

[email protected]


----------



## الضوء الخافت (8 سبتمبر 2010)

husain_42 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انتهيت منذ قترة ما يقارب 9 شهور من دراستي لشهادة nebosh والحمد لله نجحت .
> الآن عندى توجه لدراسة nebosh diploma أتمنى من لديه بعض الملفات التى تخص الدبلوما ادراجها لفائدة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




الف مبروك لإجتيازك الدورة , ممكن تفيدني فين حصلت على هذه الدورة و كم كان سعرها و الأهم ما هو مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية المطلوبة لتجاوز هذه الدورة ؟

أنا سأسجل فيها و لغتي الإنجليزية ليست سيئة و ممكن أقيم نفسي 40% و لكن العائق لدخول هذه الدورة لدي هو مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية المطلوبة , و لا اعتقد أنها صعبة بحكم خبرتي لأكثر من 5 سنوات في مجال السلامة أكثرها باللغة العربية و لكن العائق في نظري هو مستوى اللغة لدي و هل هو كاف أو لأ , أتمنى أي شخص عنده خلفية عن الموضوع أن يفيدنا.


----------



## mohammedetsh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sas223 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx t u


----------



## ريان لالي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أريد تحميل اسئلة أمتحانات مع الأجابة ل nebosh علي رابط سهل التحميل


----------



## علي الحميد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هنا جميع ملفات النيبوش

http://www.sssih.com/nebosh.rar


----------



## brightness419 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جماعة لدي سؤال: هل تكفي مراجعة الـ revision note وأسئلة إختبار النيبوش للنجاح؟
أو لازم أقرأ الكتاب كامل؟
أنا حالياً أدرس NEBOSH IGC وبعد اسبوع عندي الإختبار


----------



## علي الحميد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا قدرت تحل لأسئلة من نفسك .. فتتجاوز الاختبار يقيناً...


----------



## pharmacist (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جمعيا الى جميع من يعمل فى السيفتى 
انا صيدلى اعمل بالكويت فى مجال الدعايه وكنت سمعت انى لو اخدت كورس النيبوش والاوشا
ممكن اقدم فى شركات البترول واعمل فى مجال السلامه تحت مسمى وظيفى hygienist 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبر الافاده وشكرا


----------



## pharmacist (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جمعيا الى جميع من يعمل فى السيفتى 
انا صيدلى اعمل بالكويت فى مجال الدعايه وكنت سمعت انى لو اخدت كورس النيبوش والاوشا
ممكن اقدم فى شركات البترول واعمل فى مجال السلامه تحت مسمى وظيفى hygienist 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة الافاده وشكرا*


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك*


----------



## brightness419 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني
ممكن نحصل على مادة دبلوم النيبوش أو طبيعة الاسئلة


----------



## hisham 41 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا 
بس انا مش عارف احمل الملف


----------



## pharmacist (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جمعيا الى جميع من يعمل فى السيفتى 
انا صيدلى اعمل بالكويت فى مجال الدعايه وكنت سمعت انى لو اخدت كورس النيبوش والاوشا
ممكن اقدم فى شركات البترول واعمل فى مجال السلامه تحت مسمى وظيفى hygienist 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة الافاده وشكرا*


----------



## aliiiiiii (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو اذا في ميثال على Unit D NEBOSH Diploma


----------



## ahmadzoury (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز هل شهادة نيبوش تحمل رقم او كود متسلسل منعا من التزوير ولمصداقية الشهادة


----------



## سليم صبرة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## نيبوشي مبتدأ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*سؤال*

اخواني الاعزاء
اشكركم على هذا المجهود الكبير والذي أجاب على كثير من الأسئلة التي جعلتني في حيرة من أمري.. الموضوع واضح جداً الآن بالنسبة لي.. ولكن لدي تساؤل بخصوص الملف المرفق والذي يحتوي على منهج الIGC .. هل يصلح للاستخدام للدراسة والتهيؤ لامتحان الدبلومه International Diploma in Occupational Health and Safety ؟ ام انه يوجد هناك ملفات آخرى خاصة بالدبلومه؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الحميد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

نيبوشي مبتدأ قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> اشكركم على هذا المجهود الكبير والذي أجاب على كثير من الأسئلة التي جعلتني في حيرة من أمري.. الموضوع واضح جداً الآن بالنسبة لي.. ولكن لدي تساؤل بخصوص الملف المرفق والذي يحتوي على منهج الigc .. هل يصلح للاستخدام للدراسة والتهيؤ لامتحان الدبلومه international diploma in occupational health and safety ؟ ام انه يوجد هناك ملفات آخرى خاصة بالدبلومه؟
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الدبلومه لها نفس الأقسام إلا أنه مفصله أكثر من ذلك بكثير...


----------



## نيبوشي مبتدأ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للأخ علي السبيعي على الرد

تحية


----------



## ismaiel_love (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الأخوه ممن لديه كتب النيبوش دبلوما ادراجها فى المنتدى وكل الشكر الموصوصل لكم


----------



## ismaiel_love (14 ديسمبر 2010)

waleed morsy قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء هذه لرفع حماسة الشباب و ليعلمو ان الدراسة الدبلومة النيبوش لادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ليست مستحيلة.
> مع تحياتى


طيب ممكن احصل على مواد الدراسه اذا تفضلت يعنى ممكن نتواصل وتبعتلى المواد على حساب الرابيد شير انا بعطيلك رقم الحساب وبتدخل وبتحمل المرفقات


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى 

مشاء الله الجميع يستفسر عن الدبلوم - يعنى الدولية العامة اصبحت قديمة

على العموم من يبحث عن الدبلومة نحن نقوم بمناقشتها بالمواد العلمية

شاركونا فى منتديات سلامتك


تحياتى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*مواد دبلومة النيبوش*

اخى الفاضل
للاسف المواد كانت عبارة عادية كن كتب و ليست ملفات , لذا انا لا استطيع رفعها على اى من مواقع مشاركة الملفات.
تحياتى لكم دائما


----------



## Waleed Morsy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز,
منهج الشهادة الدولية للسلامة المهنية لا يصلح للدبلومة الدولية , حيث ان منهج الدبلومة اغزر بكثير من الشهادة و ان كانت تتشابه برؤوس الموصوعات
وشكرا


----------



## علي الحميد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

من يريد ملفات الدبلوما فلم يتوفر منها إلا المجلدات (الكتب) الكبيرة فقط.. 

وسبق أن وضعها أحد الأخوة هنا وأعيد وضعها مرة أخرى 

http://ifile.it/2acrngu


----------



## aliiiiiii (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للاخ الكبير وليد مورسي على الدبلوما اتمنا اذا بلامكان المساعدة وارسال مثال عن
nebosh intenational diploma unit d practical assignment
اذا ممكن على اميلي الشخصي [email protected] او ترفق على الموقع وانشاء الله جزاك كل خير على المعروف واذا في اي نصيحة ممكن تتفضل علينا بالنسبة للدبلوم.
مبروك مرة ثانية وانشاء الله بتتوفق من خلالها.


----------



## mazen1966 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس غسان - عندى سؤال وهو كيف استطيع ان اقدم امتحان nebosh بعد الدراسة بدون معهد او مركز تدريب بطريقة شخصية ويكون الشهادة معتمدة من nebosh وشكرا


----------



## ismaiel_love (8 يناير 2011)

osama18001 قال:


> على فكرة الدبلومة تدرس على سنة كل 3 شهور اسبوع كورس وامتحان بعد كل 6 شهور لمدة 3 ايام ويسمح باجتيازها في خلال خمس سنوات
> 
> لو تكرمتم بشرح طريقة للتحميل اسهل من التحميل ملف واحد كل مرة ..، وفقني الله واياكم لما فيه الخير


 
اشكرك على مساهمتك الكبيره التى ستساعدنا على اجتياز الدوره ولكن ممكن اطلب منك المراجعه النهائية الخاصه بمركز rrcايضا اذا تفضلت ...وشكرا


----------



## معاميري (14 يناير 2011)

خير الكلام ما بدء بالسلام.
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة و مساكم الله بالخير جميع.
أخوني المشرفين و أعضاء المنتدى تحية طيبة مملوءة بخالص الشكر و التقدير لما بذلتموه من جهود قيمة في خدمة طلبة العلم .
انامتخرج من قسم التجارة تخصص ادارة اعمال . و بسبب عدم توفر وضائف شاغرة في هذا المجال لفترة طويلة من الزمن قررت أن أخوض في دراسة الصحة والسلامة المهنية nebosh في معهد البحرين للتدريب بمملكة البحرين و قد أكملت فترة الدراسة و أنا انتظر منذ سنة كاملة لأقدم الامتحانات الا انني لم احظى بأي فرصة مما جعلني أنسى الكثير من المعلومات التي قد تم تحصيلها في الدورة و ها انا اطلب المساعدة من الاعضاء ممن لدية أي ملخصات أو مقاطع فيديو توضح المخاطر و غيرها تخص دورة nebosh igc level3 . حيث أني مقبل على الامتحانات في شهر مارس 2011 .


مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بالصحة والسلامة


----------



## سليم صبرة (15 يناير 2011)

مبرول لاخ وليد على الشهادة


----------



## فيصل السميري (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الحمدلله قمت بتقديم اختبار النيبوش يوم السبت الماضي ونتمنى التوفيق من الله ..
سأقوم لاحقا بوضع الملفات الموجودة لدي والمتعلقة بالدورة ..
طلب من الاخوة الكرام ان وجدت أمثلة عن الجزء العملي مع التقرير وشكرا للجميع ..


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## ymag (22 يناير 2011)

Is there any NEBOSH awareness courses?


----------



## احمد آل حميد (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكـ اخي الكريم فعلا معلومات قيمة عن النيبوش
 :75:
يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكـ​


----------



## turkawi (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## turkawi (24 مارس 2011)

*شكرا مجددا -فقط اود ان اعرف جميع المراكز التي تنعقد فيها دورات النيبوش في العالم العربي*


----------



## xalainx (1 أبريل 2011)

National Diploma and International Diploma
الحينه نحن بصدد دراسة الدبلوما في النيوبش الناشنال ... 

بس شو الفرق بين الناشونال و الانترناشنال

الاستشاري الي عندنا في الامارات نصحنا ناخذ الناشونال قالي ما شي فرق بينهم



تسلمون ، ما تقصروون


----------



## Elhosainy (19 أبريل 2011)

Dear Sir,

We are pleased to announce that Dubai integrated Safety solutions will conduct Nebosh international General certificate course in Egypt (Week1: 14th – 18 May Week2: 21st – 25th May 2011 Exams:1st June ,2nd ,3rd June 2011) the course will be held at DISSC conference Room - Mohandseen –Cairo - the course is IMC SUPPORTED – IMC Code D-50023 
We offer a schedule of Open NEBOSH International General Certificate courses at selected locations around the world. Our 2011 schedule includes: 

· UK (London) 
· Nigeria (Lagos, Port Harcourt,) 
· Saudi ,UAE ,QATAR ,YEMEN,SUDAN ,Kazakhstan, libya . 
Alternatively, we are happy to deliver the training at client specific locations globally. 

AIMS & OBJECTIVES
This qualification focuses on international standards and management systems, enabling candidates to effectively discharge workplace health and safety responsibilities in any employment sector, in all parts of the world 

OUR PASS RATES
Undertaking the NEBOSH International General Certificate course requires significant commitment, both financially and your personal application. We believe that such a commitment from your side deserves the very best from the organization delivering your course. Every aspect of your course from the tutor and course materials to the environment in which you are studying will influence the end result. DISSC is confident that our tutor team and our selected venues will give you the best possible chance of not only passing the NEBOSH INT General Certificate course but passing it well. 
This belief is supported by our excellent pass rates and average grades. 
· IGC1: 87%
· IGC2: 79%
· IGC3: 95%
The latest IGC RESULTS Nigeria Course PASS RATE was IGC 1 100% IGC 2 88% IGC 3 100% 7 OUT 8 got Distinctions the exam invigilated by BC. 

WHAT OUR STUDENTS SAY...
"...the learning process was wonderful, with teaching that made everything clear, using powerful examples to illustrate what we were being taught. Our tutor made the whole atmosphere both friendly and professional and was always ready to help. 

COURSE *******

· Foundations in health and safety 
· Policy 
· Organising for health and safety 
· Promoting a positive health and safety culture 
· Risk assessment 
· Principles of control 
· Monitoring, review and audit 
· Incident and accident investigation, recording and reporting 
· Movement of people and vehicles – hazards and control 
· Manual and mechanical handling – hazards and control 
· Work equipment – hazards and control 
· Electrical hazards and control 
· Fire hazards and control 
· Chemical and biological health hazards and control 
· Physical and psychological health hazards and control 
· Construction activities – hazards and control 

TARGET AUDIENCE
Managers, supervisors and employees based outside the UK who require a broad knowledge and understanding of health and safety principles and practices. The NEBOSH International General Certificate is also suitable for those embarking on a career in health and safety, providing a sound basis for progression on to the NEBOSH International Diploma. 

PRE-COURSE PREPARATION
None required 

CERTIFICATION
Delegates who successfully complete two 2-hour written papers, ( close book exam ) plus a practical assessment will receive a NEBOSH International General Certificate 

OTHER INFORMATION
Award of this qualification also affords the delegate Tech IOSH membership and/or AIIRSM post-nominal designatory status on application to IOSH or IIRSM respectively. 

COURSE PACKAGE
The price of this course is subject to vat (at the standard rate) and includes: 
· Tuition by NEBOSH approved senior tutor.( British Tutors cmiosh ) 
· NEBOSH registration and examination fees 
· Course books/literature: ‘A Study Book for the NEBOSH International General Certificate in Occupational Health and Safety 
· Lunches 
· Refreshments 
 For enrollment please filling the attached form and re send back to you ASAP . Should you need any further clarifications please let us know .

THANKS 

Kind Regards 
Yasmeen Ahmed
HSE Training Coordinator 
Dubai Integrated Safety Solutions Center 
(Mobile: 0128618680
4Fax: (+202) 33057531
Address 1st Mousa Galal Square - Mohandseen 
*Email: [email protected]
"Website: www.dubaihse.com


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين جميع الأخوة الأفاضل والمهندس على ربنا يبارك لكم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mahmoud_safety eng (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد


----------



## sayed00 (30 أبريل 2011)

هلا اخى فهد

الاوشا نعم موجودة بالعربية و ان كنت ترغب راسلنى على الخاص

لكن النيبوش الى الان لم تدرس بالعربية و ان كانو يفكرون الان لتدريسها بالعربية

تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (30 أبريل 2011)

fahd hamui قال:


> السلام عليكم :سؤال هل هناك مراكز تعطي دورة نيبوش أو ألاوشا بلغة العربية وأين هي متواجدة ولكم جزيل الشكر



انظر هنا وستجد الدورات بالعربي...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237928.html


----------



## finelife (4 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا جماعة على هذا المجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## mohamedsous (26 مايو 2011)

sayed00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> :73::73::73:
> كما وعدتكم
> اليكم الكتاب الخاص بدورة​
> ...



السلام عليكم اللينك مش شغال يا هندسه ياريت تعيد رفع الكتاب مره اخري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طوفه (28 مايو 2011)

اشكرك مهندس على السنيعى على سخائك بما لديك من معلومات نافعه للإخوانك المهندسين
فانا استفدت كثيرا من الفايل الخاص ب كيف تزاكر النيبوش
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Waleed Morsy (10 يونيو 2011)

*دورة النيبوش والاختبار 25 يوليو 2011 بالقاهرة*

عناية السادة / مهندسى واخصائيوالسلامة المهنية والبيئة بمصر 
المقاولات والانشائية و الشركات الصناعية والطلبة
يسعدنا دعوة سيادتكم لحضورالدورة
تدريب النيبوش الشهادة الدولية العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية 
يوم الاختبار بالقاهرة 25 يوليو 2011

المكان : مدينة القاهرة - المعادى 

لغة التدريب بالبرنامج :
اللغة الانجليزية الاساس للدراسة والاختبار+ الشرح والايضاح باللغة العربية لتاصيل المفاهيم.
المشاركون:
جميع العاملين في الأمن الصناعي والصحة والسلامة المهنية مثل : مديرين السلامة والصحة المهنية المنشات الكبرى بقطاع البترول والغاز , قطاع الاسمنت والصناعات الثقيلة - العاملين فى هذا المجال كالمراقبين - المشرفين - الموظفين ، في كافة المؤسسات الخدمية و المؤسسات الانشائية ، وقطاع عام أو خاص , مهندسين الامن الصناعى , مهندسين و مشرفين HSE الصحة والسلامة والبيئة, والجودة QHSE.

مدةالبرنامج : برنامج دراسة ذاتية ( دراسة عن بعد ).

مكونات الدورة :
- تتكون الشهادة من 3 وحدات ( الوحدات 1,2 يتم تقييمهم باختبار تحريرى تقليدى مدة كل اختبار 2.5 ساعة) اما الوحدة الثالثة فتقيم باختبار تطبيق عملى لتقييم المخاطر ببيئة العمل و كتابة تقرير للادارة .

تكلفة الدورة: شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية فقط ( 4850 | اربعة الاف و ثمانمائة وخمسون جنيه مصرى) شاملة المادة الدراسية والرسوم عقد الاختبار والتسجيل بالدورة.

اسلوب الدراسة: فقط ساعتين يوميا لمدة 35 يوم للمتابعة وتتبع بالاختبارات السابقة والاسئلة والاجوبة.
حرية الاختبار: يمكن للمتدرب عدم دخول الاختبار و الدخول عندما يكون مستعدا بشرط ابلاغ المدرب قبل الاختبار باربعة اسابيع على الاقل.
الاختبار القادم: 25 يوليو 2011 بالقاهرة
ويوجد اختبار فى شهر سبتمبر و نوفمبر 2011 ايضا.
يود خصم خاص للسادة المتدربين عند التقدم بالحجز بعدد 3 فاكثر , يصل الى 500 جنية للفرد خصم.

المادة الدراسية : كتاب الدورة الاصلى المعتمد+ اسطوانات مدمجة عليها العروض التقديمية بالصوت والصورة + اسئلة مراجعة + ملخص للمنهج + كروت مراجعة نهائية + اسئلة على كل وحدة من الوحدات + نماذج اسئلة اختبارات سابقة.

للحجز والاستعلام برجاء الاتصال او المراسلة

م. وليد مرسى
مدرب سلامة مهنية وبيئة
مدرب و مقدم خدمة معتمد النيبوش بمصر

Mode of Study: Open & Distance Learning


Exam place: Sofitel Cairo Maadi Towers Hotel (business center)
Cornish El Nil, Maadi, 11431- Cairo, Egypt.
Cairo - Maadi 25 July 2011 11431
CAIRO

Provider: Waleed Morsy


Nebosh IGC in Occupational Heath & Safety

Price : 4850 L.E. including all course material + nebosh registration fees


mode of study: Open/Distance learning

Examination Date: 25 July 2011

Registration Deadline date: 30 June 2011

Unit IGC1 exam start time: 10:00 AM / 25 July 2011
Unit IGC2 exam start time: 02:00 PM / 25 July 2011


----------



## tamer safety (17 أغسطس 2011)

و الله مجهود ممتاز منكم 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Seniorman (17 أغسطس 2011)

*الأستاذ سيد سلام
أنا أريد الأوشا لكن تخويلي لا يسمح بالمراسلة ع الخاص بعد*


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## aly_zz (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالفعل انا عاجز عن الشكر لكل واحد افادنا بملف او برد افاد به كل طالب علم
و جزاكم الله كل الخير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم و ادخلكم الله فسيح جناته 
و نسأل الله ان يفيد الأسلام و المسلمين بهذا العلم و يجعلنا في رخاء و تقدم
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## aljabal (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله عندي دوره 15/10/2011 وذاللك لمدة اسبوعين في سلطنة عمان وهل من نصائح هامه ,قبل الدوره والاختبار......
وشاكرين لكم


----------



## علي الحميد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

aljabal قال:


> ان شاء الله عندي دوره 15/10/2011 وذاللك لمدة اسبوعين في سلطنة عمان وهل من نصائح هامه ,قبل الدوره والاختبار......
> وشاكرين لكم



بالتوفيق .. 
هل قرأت ملف شرح الدورة بالعربي؟


----------



## aljabal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم انا قرات ملف الدوره بالعربي وشكر للك


----------



## علي الحميد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

aljabal قال:


> نعم انا قرات ملف الدوره بالعربي وشكر للك



إذا هذا كل ما لدي .. نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## aljabal (21 سبتمبر 2011)

علي السبيعي قال:


> إذا هذا كل ما لدي .. نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


 

الف شكر للك يا السبيعي


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل لك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## المستقبل الواعد (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدني في عمل بوجكت جاهز بالعربي


----------



## علي الحميد (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مركز في البحرين يقدم الدورة بالعربي


----------



## Engdogma (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة ممن اجتاز اختبار النيبوش فانا عندي اختبار في نوفمبر و الدراسة عن بعد فهل تكفي قراءة الملخصات و اسئلة الامتحانات لأن الكتاب اسلوبه ممل جدا و لا يوجد وقت لحفظه ؟؟


----------



## 1000man (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة مجهود مميز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال عطبرة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم على الجهود المقدرة الله يوفقكم


----------



## jd515 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدني في الحصول على اسئلة النيبوش (الادارة + مخاطر اماكن العمل ) عاوزهم ضروري 

ملاحظة بعض الروابط لا تعمل معي ... ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## jd515 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدني فى ايجاد هذة الاسئلة او رفعها لي مره اخرى 


*للجميع نسخة من امتحان دورة النيبوش
اتمنى الافادة للجميع
paper1:the management of safetyand health
[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.html"]http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.html[/URL]
paper2:controlling workplace hazards
http://rapidshare.com/files/366219770/IGC_PAPER_2_DEC_05.pdf.html*​


----------



## Hawre koyi (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you for shaering


----------



## علي الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

jd515 قال:


> ممكن حد يساعدني في الحصول على اسئلة النيبوش (الادارة + مخاطر اماكن العمل ) عاوزهم ضروري
> 
> ملاحظة بعض الروابط لا تعمل معي ... ارجوا المساعدة



اي الروابط التي لا تعمل تحديدا!!

ما وضعته هو رابط واحد فيه كل شيء .. يحوي خلاصة 40 اختبار نيبوش..


----------



## jd515 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي الحميد على التواصل *
*اريد الحصول على اسئلة امتحان واجوبة النيبوش انترنشنال *​ 
* management of safetyand health
http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.htmlcontrolling workplace hazards
​*
​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الإضافات الفيمة ...


----------



## Waleed Morsy (3 نوفمبر 2011)

Waleed Morsy قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء هذه لرفع حماسة الشباب و ليعلمو ان الدراسة الدبلومة النيبوش لادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ليست مستحيلة.
> مع تحياتى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (3 نوفمبر 2011)

Waleed Morsy قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحمد لله تعالى و بفضله قد اتممت الدبلومة البريطانية النيبوش فى الادارة البيئية للمنشات , قد من الله على بالنجاح وعسى ان اكون دافعا و محمسا لغيرى على خوض هذة التجربة المثمرة.
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## علي الحميد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

jd515 قال:


> *شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي الحميد على التواصل *
> *اريد الحصول على اسئلة امتحان واجوبة النيبوش انترنشنال *​
> * management of safetyand health
> controlling workplace hazards
> ...



الرابط موجود في بداية الموضوع .. إن لم يكن يعمل فراسلني على 

humaidaa على جي ميل وسأرسلها لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي وليد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو أنك أردت وضع صورة لكن لم تظهر
يمكنك وضعها كملف مرفق ليتم الاطلاع عليها من قبل الأخوة
مع تحياتي لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## hassan-zzz (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل

http://rapidshare.com/files/366217480/IGC_PAPER_1_DEC_05.pdf.html
paper2:controlling workplace hazards
http://rapidshare.com/files/366219770/IGC_PAPER_2_DEC_05.pdf.html


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssss alottttttttt


----------



## م: جمال صبري (7 يناير 2012)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> البوربوينت دى حصلت عليها و جبتها للمنفعة العامة
> http://www.zshare.net/download/13262977cae91211/
> و
> ...


 

أرجو رفع هذه الماده على مواقع أخرى فيبدو أنها لا تعمل

و شكراً على المجهود الرائع:11:


----------



## التقناني (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخواني
أرجو مساعدتي وأرسال أي مستندات عن البيبوش من المرحلة الأولى و الIGC
علما أنو عندي فحص نيبوش aword 26/1/2012
وجزاكم الله عني كل خير
أخوكم حيدر


----------



## التقناني (16 يناير 2012)

ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

Now there are Many NEBOSH centers in KSA


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

For people who are not very well in English , they can Try NEBOSH HSW Award , it one week Course availble as well in Many Places, there is very good Center in Saudi Arabia


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

NEBOSH HSW is one week Course , you can take it in Arabic or English , the exam is very easy and it is Only Mutli choices answers


----------



## Eng.Abora (10 فبراير 2012)

جميل ..
يعطيك العافية ..


----------



## correng (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
جزاكم الله خير جميعا على هذا المجهود الكبير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
دلوقتي احنا في النيبوش العامه في 3 امتحانات .. امنحانين تحريري و الثالث عملي او مشروع ... ممكن حد يكلمنا عن الامتحان الثالث ده ... بيتعمل ازاي .. و بتعبتو فين... و هل ممكن تأجلو تتمحنو في اي وقت والا لازم بعد الامتحانين التحريري مباشرة... ولو حد عندو امثله عن هذ الجزء يا ريت يرفعها

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## assedjafar2007 (27 فبراير 2012)

Igc 3 تغيرت قوانينها واصبحت بدل تمتحنها في ساعتين اعطوك 14 يوم علشان تحضرها وهاذا الكلام من بداية 2012.


----------



## hassan-zzz (25 مارس 2012)

الخ الفاضل مهندس وليد
اولا احييك على مجهودك الرائع
انا اسمى حسن اعمل فى قطر للبترول فى مجال السلامه وحصلت ولله الحمد على nebosh igc
اردن ان استفسر عن nebosh oil and gas 
هل الحصول عليها صعب وهل متاحه فى مصر كم سعرها وجزاك الله الف خير اخوك حسن


----------



## على منصورى (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس على الحميد على هذا المجهود الرائع .


----------



## علي الحميد (10 يونيو 2012)

على منصورى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس على الحميد على هذا المجهود الرائع .



وإياك أخي الكريم .. هذا واجب علينا ..


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات


----------



## khader khaled (1 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## Engdogma (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله حصلت على شهادة النيبوش العامة ما هي الخطوة التالية في رأيكم لاني سمعت ان الايوش عبارة عن الجزء الاول من النيبوش لو حد يعرف الشهادة الاقوى من نيبوش ياريت يساعدني ؟؟


----------



## علي الحميد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Engdogma قال:


> الحمدلله حصلت على شهادة النيبوش العامة ما هي الخطوة التالية في رأيكم لاني سمعت ان الايوش عبارة عن الجزء الاول من النيبوش لو حد يعرف الشهادة الاقوى من نيبوش ياريت يساعدني ؟؟



الخطوة التالية ديبلوما النيبوش..


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن المساعدة فى ايجاد المادة العلمية والإمتحانات ل nebosh oil and gas


----------



## dnadna (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (2 يناير 2013)

هل ممكن اى كتب او امتحانات سابقة عن
nebosh oil and gas
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamohd70 (7 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكرررر


----------



## hamrab2007 (4 أبريل 2013)

مواضيع رائعة حقا


----------



## eliker bahij (12 مايو 2013)

TThanksssssssssss 4 sharing . It is a great job.​


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

الله يسلم هالايدين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bahaaadine (12 يوليو 2013)

ممكن الامتحان العملي للدبلوما نيبوش


----------



## romarko (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH*

الله ينور


----------



## mujahid21eng (6 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور باشمهندس علي الحميد*



علي الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم تحديث الملف المضغوط rar في الموقع حيث قمت بتعديل ملف الوورد *paper-2-q ليصبح **paper-2-qa وهذا يعني أن الملف كان يحوي أسئلة فقط سابقاً أما الآن فقد أضفت عليه الأجوبة أيضاَ وبالتالي نعيد تعريف الملفات السابقة كالتالي:
> 
> ...






مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور باشمهندس علي الحميد


علي هذا الطرح المميز جداااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله عنا كل خير وأسال الله العلي العظيم الغفور الرحيم أن يغفر لك ولوالديك ولاهلك أجمعين


----------



## khaled.envio (17 أغسطس 2013)

لا استطيع فتح الرابط
http://www.sssih.com/nebosh.rar
هل من الممكن وضعه دون وصلة انترنت ...http://www رجاءا لتعميم الفائدة


----------



## أيمن أرحومه (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
بالله عليكم اسئل عن الفترة الزمنية المتوقعة للدورة للحصول على نيبوش دبلوما؟ وما هي النصائح التي تنصحونني بها للتوفيق في الدبلوم؟


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## سما الاسلام (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود يحترم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]......[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## محب التوعية (28 أبريل 2014)

مطلوب مني تقرير تقييم المخاطر لاستكمال اختبارشهادة النيبوش 3 ارجوا من اهل الخبرة اعطاء النصائح 

ولكم الاجر باذن الله 

شكرا مقدما


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## khalid elnaji (30 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lemoon (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسن زكري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا م. علي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## محب التوعية (10 فبراير 2015)

*نماذج اسئلة ونصائح واجابات نموذجية لشهادة النيبوش igc3 ككل باللغه العربية 

لاتنسوني من دعائكم بالتوفيق والنجاح 

رابط التحميل 

http://www.gulfup.com/?vJb0k4

رابط مباشر 


*​


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## jaffarjl72 (31 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم..أرجو منكم التفضل بمساعدتي في موضوع تخويل ال NEBOSH في موضوع ال oil and gas industry لأنني مرشح للحصول على هذا التخويل ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## osama.slim (5 يونيو 2015)

لو سمحتم كنت محتاج استفسر عن المراكز المعتمده للحصول على دورة نيبوش
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (25 يونيو 2015)

جزيتم خيرا وزادكم الله علما ان شاء الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 يوليو 2015)

[h=2] NEBOSH IGC-1 and IGC-2[/h]


----------



## o7eb_mo7amad (21 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اليكم هذا الرابط الذي به الكتب المعتمدة لدورة النيبوش IGC من RCC و يشمل IGC 1 ,2,3
https://archive.org/details/NEBOSH.IGC


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 يناير 2016)

مششششششكور


----------



## ابو الشوب (25 فبراير 2016)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> * NEBOSH IGC-1 and IGC-2*


 جزيييييييييييييل الشكررررررررر


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم
الملفات لاتعمل الخاصة بالنيبوش


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ماهى المراكز المعتمدة فى تدريب النيبوش فى مصر .
مع خالص الشكر


----------

